# Advanced Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have a NAUI Advanced Open Water Class starting on <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:date Day="11" Month="6" Year="2008">June 11, 2008</st1:date> at <st1:time Hour="17" Minute="30">5:30pm</st1:time> if anyone is interested. We will meet for about 30 minutes to plan 3 days of diving. In the Advanced Class we will cover topics like Navigation, Search and Recovery, Night Diving/Limited Viz, Boat Diving, Wreck Diving, and Deep Diving. The cost of the course is $169.00 (this price does not include gear rental, or boat fees.) If you would like to join the class you can call MBT at 455-7702.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rich


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gonna be signing up soon but not sure If I can do it that soon. How flexable are you guys about when the dives are?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You set the schedule for the course. We meet the first night for about 30 minutes, and everyone takes a look at their schedules and we pick dates and times that work for everyone.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

I gotta work on the 11th but I will be checking in with the shop to see what I can set up.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds great. I look forward to meeting you.

Rich


----------

